# Datenbank Lizenzen...?



## .raider (30. Okt 2011)

Hi, 
im zuge meines Studiums arbeiten wir an einem Softwareprojekt, welches eine Datenbank zur Datenhaltung verwenden soll. genau hier liegt das Problem. Ich habe bis jetzt einige zeit damit verbracht um die vor und nachteile einiger Datenbanken zu verstehen. Wir würden gerne SQLite verwenden. Ist es aufgrund der lizenz möglich nach fertigstellung, das programm gratis zu verteilen wenn man SQLite verwendet?

Wie soll die Datenbank angebunden werden (Datenbanktreiber -->Lizenzfrage)? 

Ich möchte mich bereits jetzt für eure Hilfe bedanken. 

MfG Daniel


----------



## XHelp (30. Okt 2011)

Lizensfrage ist es immer so eine Sache. Wenn du wirklich so viel Wert darauf legst, dann geh zum Anwalt.
Ansonsten: auf der SQLLite Seite steht ja, dass es public domain ist, also sollte es da keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (30. Okt 2011)

Naja, steht ja eigentlich ziemlich explizit auf deren Seiten:


> Obtaining An Explicit License To Use SQLite
> 
> Even though SQLite is in the public domain and does not require a license, some users want to obtain a license anyway. Some reasons for obtaining a license include:
> 
> ...


SQLite Copyright

Also: Du brauchst keine Lizenz. Wenn es Dir aber gar keine Ruhe lässt, dann kannst Du Dir von Hwaci eine kaufen, auch wenn es unnötig ist.


----------

